# Need help in quoting a commercial lot



## simsfire479 (Apr 29, 2013)

I need help in quoting this commercial lot. They need pricing in plowing and sidewalk plus salting of the lot. The price I have for salt is $90 a ton for salt.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Why are they looking for a contractor now? Did winter sneak up on them?


----------



## simsfire479 (Apr 29, 2013)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Why are they looking for a contractor now? Did winter sneak up on them?


They don't like they guy they have and want to switch to a new person


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

simsfire479 said:


> They don't like they guy they have and want to switch to a new person


Why don't they like him?


----------



## simsfire479 (Apr 29, 2013)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Why don't they like him?


The person they have does a horrible job. Also is late in getting the site ready


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Doesn't look like a busy Dunkin Donuts...

$15 plus a coffee and donut every time I'm there


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mr.Markus said:


> Doesn't look like a busy Dunkin Donuts...


That's because it's not Tim Horton's.

OP, not sure where you need help w/ pricing, but figure the lot is pretty busy between 4 am and 9 am.


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

$90 a ton? Are you buying salt at $10 a ton? My price for salting would start at $90


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

simsfire479 said:


> I need help in quoting this commercial lot. They need pricing in plowing and sidewalk plus salting of the lot. The price I have for salt is $90 a ton for salt.
> 
> View attachment 186722


You better check the pricing on salt in my area salt is 110 a ton and if you buy bulk you can get it down to around 95 a ton and you don't charge your cost to the client

Rough estimate your looking at about 1 hour to plow and salt and about 20 to 30 minutes to do the sidewalks depending on the time.
Add in about 15 to 30 minutes depending on time if they are a busy DD, you will play the waiting game.

Rough estimate every 3 inches for plowing, sidewalks and salt around $350

Plowing around $150
Salting around $150 
Sidewalks around $50

Mind you these are rough estimates, I don't know the Avon area you have to know your prices for your area, they could be lower or they could be higher.
how much do your trucks have to make per hour to make a profit?
$75, 100, 150, 200?

Is the place next to one of your other sites or are you traveling to get there?

Next to a site you have, lower the price a little to pick it up, traveling to get there increase the price a little to cover the extra expense.

Have you factored in your GL insurance?

You see just asking for pricing is hard because unless we know all the details it is just a rough estimate plus different areas get different prices. 
You go into hartford and the same place could be paying double that or less, go into greenwich and I bet they are paying double that.

Either way only you know your expenses, factor them in and come up with a hourly rate where they are paid and add into that to make a profit.

good luck


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

acswaupaca1 said:


> $90 a ton? Are you buying salt at $10 a ton? My price for salting would start at $90


He meant HE is paying $90 per ton (his price)


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

$350 seems steep 
But then again it’s a pia parking lot 

I want to shoot myself everytime I have to deal with Starbucks 
It’s like they sell crack there or something 
There’s people waiting for it to open like they’re giving away tickle me Elmo’s, beanie baby’s and cabbage patch kids with every cup o crack! 

I imagine DD is similar 
Just fatter customers


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

tpendagast said:


> $350 seems steep
> But then again it's a pia parking lot
> 
> I want to shoot myself everytime I have to deal with Starbucks
> ...


I always factor in 15 to 20% for pita sites.

That 350 number is a ROUGH estimate for everything, plowing & salting, sidewalks & salting.


----------



## Oakplow (Oct 8, 2016)

0"=2" $850.00 2" =4" $1,150 4"=6" $1,450 6"=8" $1,775 8" =10" $1,975 10" =12" $2,300 12"= =14"$2,550 =anything over 14" will be $300 per inch cost per salt aplication 250.00 for parking lot and $100 for concrete side walks


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Oakplow said:


> 0"=2" $850.00 2" =4" $1,150 4"=6" $1,450 6"=8" $1,775 8" =10" $1,975 10" =12" $2,300 12"= =14"$2,550 =anything over 14" will be $300 per inch cost per salt aplication 250.00 for parking lot and $100 for concrete side walks


I'm confused, if it's 2", is it $850 or $1,150


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I'm confused, if it's 2", is it $850 or $1,150


Looks like $1,150.00 they have to charge a lot higher because of their insurance costs.


----------



## Oakplow (Oct 8, 2016)

0 to 1.9 $850
2 to 3.9 $1150

Higher rates where I am but I also have been submitting higher bids this year. Similar place I gave those prices to and PM told me I was the highest of 4 others. But we have picked up 3 apartments (which I sub for) and I am still working on another one which I recently had a thread on which equipment I should get. Just had a conference call with them this morning.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> That's because it's not Tim Horton's.


About ten years ago Tim Horton's opened a half dozen or so stores here. Built new buildings and everything. All of them closed about six years ago. A few properties were sold, buildings nocked down and new owners buildings built, some are just abandon buildings now. I don't know why they didn't work here. I never even got to try them out.

NYH1.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

NYH1 said:


> About ten years ago Tim Horton's opened a half dozen or so stores here. Built new buildings and everything. All of them closed about six years ago. A few properties were sold, buildings nocked down and new owners buildings built, some are just abandon buildings now. I don't know why they didn't work here. I never even got to try them out.
> 
> NYH1.


I used to travel through New York quite often, although we were much closer to the city or in the city, but it sure seemed like between Jersey, NY and CT, there was a Starbucks on every block.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I used to travel through New York quite often, although we were much closer to the city or in the city, but it sure seemed like between Jersey, NY and CT, there was a Starbucks on every block.


That's because all the dentists and optitricians from Tijuana moved there and opened Starbucks, or is the plural Starbuckii?


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I used to travel through New York quite often, although we were much closer to the city or in the city, but it sure seemed like between Jersey, NY and CT, there was a Starbucks on every block.


I've never been to the New York $hitty area....don't plan on ever going either. 250 miles is to close as it is.

I don't know why they didn't do good around here. A lot of people love their coffee and breakfast sammiches. There's Dunkin Donuts all over the place. Not to many Starbucks.

I wasn't much of a coffee drinker while they were around so I never tried any of their offerings.

NYH1.


----------



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

MSsnowplowing said:


> I always factor in 15 to 20% for pita sites.
> 
> That 350 number is a ROUGH estimate for everything, plowing & salting, sidewalks & salting.


I'd


tpendagast said:


> $350 seems steep
> But then again it's a pia parking lot
> 
> I want to shoot myself everytime I have to deal with Starbucks
> ...


Alaska is a whole different ballgame.


----------



## RWS81 (Dec 6, 2014)

tpendagast said:


> $350 seems steep
> But then again it's a pia parking lot
> 
> I want to shoot myself everytime I have to deal with Starbucks
> ...


couldn't agree more , I don't even drink coffee,and see all the people lined up at drive through looking for there fix . All set with that, pepsi and I'm good


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Im not a Tim's fan either but as with most places as the grow they start to deviate from what made them popular.
When they first started their donuts and offerings were huge. Profit seekers cut that down.
The last time I was in the US I couldn't believe the portion sizes at some of your places. I like to eat and most places I couldnt clear my plate. That has never been a problem anywhere I've been. I can see Tim's as being pretty paltry in comparison


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Why don't they like him?


Maybe he's like you...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Oakplow said:


> 0"=2" $850.00 2" =4" $1,150 4"=6" $1,450 6"=8" $1,775 8" =10" $1,975 10" =12" $2,300 12"= =14"$2,550 =anything over 14" will be $300 per inch cost per salt aplication 250.00 for parking lot and $100 for concrete side walks


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thinking retirement would be at the end of the season


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe he's like you...


Not much to like, i live downriver like defcon and no one likes him. Except maybe Ryan...


----------

